# Toronto mass shooter got his gun illegally, making those Canada gun laws useless....



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2018)

So.... a muslim terrorist in Canada with connections to gangs, can get a gun and do a mass shooting.  Meanwhile....Canada has extreme gun control targeted at people who would not use their guns for crime.....

Leftist thinking at it's best...


Toronto shooter died of self-inflicted gunshot wound: source

Meanwhile, a source familiar with the case says that the gun Hussain used in Sunday’s mass shooting was likely obtained from a “gang-related source.”


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 26, 2018)

That must be why Canada has so many mass shootings.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> That must be why Canada has so many mass shootings.


How many mass shootings do we have every year that was committed with legally obtained guns?


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > That must be why Canada has so many mass shootings.
> ...


An embarrassingly high amount


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> That must be why Canada has so many mass shootings.




No.... they average one a year.....because their criminals who have guns do not choose to walk into public places and shoot them up.

See.... their criminals get guns, as the rising gun crime rate in Canada shows, they just don't have the urge to shoot up strangers in a public place..... and if they did, their gun control laws obviously can't stop them.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




Maybe 6 a year in a country of over 320 million people with about 75 people killed each year.....lawn mowers kill more people than that.....  and if the press would stop glamorizing the shootings we also would have fewer.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 26, 2018)

2aguy said:


> So.... a muslim terrorist in Canada with connections to gangs, can get a gun and do a mass shooting.  Meanwhile....Canada has extreme gun control targeted at people who would not use their guns for crime.....
> 
> Leftist thinking at it's best...
> 
> ...


Well, thank goodness!


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




No, not really.... here is a list of mass shootings and the number killed..... lawn mowers kill more people every year....and if the guy had used a rental truck he could have killed a lot more with less aggravation...

US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation


2017:  11 ( 5 according to the old standard)

2016....6

2015....4 ( obama's new standard....7)

2014....2 (4)

2013....5

2012....7

2011....3

2010....1

2009....4

2008....3

2007....4

2006....3

2005...2

2004....1

2003...1

2002 not listed so more than likely 0

2001....1

2000....1

1999....5

1998...3

1997....2

1996....1

1995...1

1994...1

1993...4

1992...2

1991...3

1990...1

1989...2

1988....1

1987...1

1986...1

1985... not listed so probably 0

1984...2

1983...not listed so probably 0

1982...1
US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation

*US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation*

*Rental Truck in Nice, France, 86 murdered in 5 minutes...*
Total number murdered in mass public shootings by year...
*Lawn mower deaths every year.... more than 75*

*(*Lawn Mower Accidents Rise This Time of Year | MU News Bureau)


2017........117
*2016......71*
2015......37
2014..... 9
2013..... 36
2012..... 72
2011..... 19
2010....9
2009...39
2008...18
2007...54
2006...21
2005...17
2004...5
2003...7
2002...not listed by mother jones
2001...5
2000...7
1999...42
1998...14
1997...9
1996...6
1995...6
1994....5
1993...23
1992...9
1991...35
1990...10
1989...15
1988...7
1987...6
1986...15
1985...(none listed)
1984...28
1983 (none listed)
1982...8

h


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 26, 2018)

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > That must be why Canada has so many mass shootings.
> ...


1 a year.  So enviable.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jul 26, 2018)

2aguy said:


> So.... a muslim terrorist in Canada with connections to gangs, can get a gun and do a mass shooting.  Meanwhile....Canada has extreme gun control targeted at people who would not use their guns for crime.....
> 
> Leftist thinking at it's best...
> 
> ...


I heard about this guy up in Canada who killed a person illegally -- even tho the law clearly states its illegal to kill someone -- and this guy still did it..

Whelp, so much for that "don't murder people" law -- time to get rid of it.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Like how many? Be specific. Lets figure this shit out.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 26, 2018)

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


6 a year... 

But I shouldn’t laugh actually, since these hundreds of tragedies that happen here every year are incredibly sad.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2018)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > So.... a muslim terrorist in Canada with connections to gangs, can get a gun and do a mass shooting.  Meanwhile....Canada has extreme gun control targeted at people who would not use their guns for crime.....
> ...




Actually 90 mass public shootings from 1982-2017 divided by 35 years = 2.5 mass public shootings a year....

2.5......


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Actually, the average is 2.5 over the last 35 years.......

that is the more accurate number.....


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Well Dylan Roof, San Bernardino, Las Vegas, Pulse nightclub... out of the 200 - 300 every year, my guess would be at the very least 50.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




It is 2.5 a year, but even if it was 6....in a country of over 320 million people how would that be a problem considering lawn mowers kill more people a year than mass public shooters do?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




Wrong...... Mother Jones, at the link, lists every mass public shooting in this country.....try again....  2.5 a year over 35 years.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




their gun control laws didn't stop it.........  And since their gun crime is going up... they better hope the crazies up their don't decide to start doing this more often.

And more important... they better hope they don't start to use Rental Trucks, the real killing machines.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 26, 2018)

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Oh brother...


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jul 26, 2018)

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


If you had a choice between confronting a guy with a lawn mower vs confronting a guy with an AR-15 -- who would you rather take your chances with?


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 26, 2018)

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


They stop way more than ours do


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


You named 4 ou of a span of several years. Saying the things you say about guns, you should be able to get specific.
Or is your rhetoric just shit out of your ass?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2018)

And as experience shows... this mass shooter shot himself to death as soon as he was confronted by armed resistance.....showing that had a citizen been armed, the shooting could have been over even more quickly.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Would you rather be run over by a car or shot by a gun? You know, more people die in accidents..
Looks like we can both ask retarded questions


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




No.... not really, since their gun crime rate is going up.....their nuts just haven't decided to walk into public places with their guns....their gun control won't stop that.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




If I had my gun, I can shoot back at the guy with the AR-15.....unless it is a gun free school zone, when only the killer will have a gun.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




He doesn't want the truth...I linked and gave the exact number...it doesn't live up to his hype.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Way to move the goal posts -- first sign of a failing argument -- I would not want either -- but the thing about being run over with a car -- they are not car lobbies pushing for laws to make it easier to run over people with a car...


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jul 26, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Not what I asked -- once again, moving the goal posts is the sign of a failing argument..


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 26, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


There arent lobbies pushing for laws that make it easier to kill someone either.
Do you just deal in lies or...... wut?


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 26, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I named the most famous that we hear about. Here, feel free to research these and get back to me: Mass Shooting Tracker


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




There are not gun lobbies lobbying to make it easier to kill people with guns...but, we do have the democrat party that fights tooth and nail to let violent gun offenders out of jail...why they keep doing that is a little baffling, but they are the closest thing to a murder lobby that we have.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




Nope....two different situations..... if you put me in a gun free zone, created by people like you, the AR-15 is a problem....allow me to have a gun, and the AR-15 guy doesn't show up.  That is how it actually works.  Gun free zones attract shooters.  Lawn mower accidents in fact kill more people than mass public shooters do, so they are actually more dangerous.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




The mass shooter tracker was exposed as a lie.... they include any shooting where even people who trip and break an ankle are put into the count...and they also put in shootings for gang members at parties killing each other over dice games and girlfriends...

I gave you the actual list by left wing, anti gun, Mother Jones, which goes by the FBI definition of mass public shooting... now tell me that Mother Jones works for the NRA....


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 26, 2018)

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Yeah Canada is spiralling out of control.  I hear their homicide rate might even break 2.0 per 100,000 a year someday if the rate stops its decades of trending downwards.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




Yep...... they are doing all the wrong things.... and it is only going to get worse...


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




Tell it to the Canadians...

Spike in gun and gang violence in Canada has experts worried | CBC News


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 26, 2018)

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Unlikely.  As I posted above, the rate has been going down for decades


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




Tell that to Canada..

*Looking at the data*
In 2016, police reported 141 gang‑related homicides in Canada — 112 of them firearm-related — according to Statistics Canada Director General Lynn Barr-Telford, who is responsible for health and justice statistics.

"Since 2013, we've seen, in our largest cities, that gang-related homicides have almost doubled," she said.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 26, 2018)

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


You are not adjusting to scale.  What they are worrying about, would be considered an incredible achievement in the U.S.  Here, a guy can fire on a crowd killing dozens and injuring hundreds, and people will donate more to gun groups.  In Canada, the crime rate spikes up a little bit, and they worry that something needs to be done.  So enviable.


----------



## Toro (Jul 26, 2018)

2aguy said:


> So.... a muslim terrorist in Canada with connections to gangs, can get a gun and do a mass shooting.  Meanwhile....Canada has extreme gun control targeted at people who would not use their guns for crime.....
> 
> Leftist thinking at it's best...
> 
> ...



You continuously make the same logical fallacy error over and over and over again.

Laws that restrict guns - or drugs or gambling or prostitution - does not mean that these illegal things never happen.  

What laws are intended to do is to restrict access to modify behavior and limit damage from the illegal activity.  It doesn't mean that the illegal things never happen.  If that were true, there would never be any crime.

But you don't seem to understand this simple axiom.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




What you can't or won't see is that their gangs are getting more violent....likely do to an influx of foriegn immigrants..the same dynamic that is causing more crime in europe......crime stats are not static, if the criminals increase their violence, they go up....that should be obvious to someone as slow as you...


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2018)

Toro said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > So.... a muslim terrorist in Canada with connections to gangs, can get a gun and do a mass shooting.  Meanwhile....Canada has extreme gun control targeted at people who would not use their guns for crime.....
> ...




Wrong.... you make the same stupid argument.

The gun laws you people want are targeted at the wrong group...law abiding gun owners.  Laws do not physically stop criminal acts, they punish them when they are committed.....

That means a law against speeding doesn't stop someone from breaking it, it allows you to punish them if they do.

Your gun control measures ... gun registration, gun licensing, universal background checks, magazine bans, rifle bans...target law abiding citizens....so they do not lower the gun crime rate, at all........

the  gun laws we know are effective..... putting criminals in jail for 30 years for  actual gun crimes, rape, robbery and murder, actually work....but democrats keep fighting to reduce gun sentences, and keep letting violent criminals out of jail...

So sell your silly point somewhere else.


----------



## Toro (Jul 26, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Dude, your argument is such a logical fallacy that to call it retarded would be an understatement. 

How many dozens of threads have you started with the same logical fallacy - "Country X has strict gun laws but someone was killed with a gun, so gun laws don't work?" 

By your logic, someone killed someone else in a car accident while speeding, so speeding laws don't work.  Get rid of all speeding laws.  Let everyone drive as fast as they want.  Go 100 mph in a School Zone.  

Outstanding.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2018)

Toro said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




No.... my arguments are that gun crime is increasing in those countries after they passed the gun laws....as their criminals decide to use more guns.... and their gun control laws do not stop them.

You are again using the silly argument....   you essentially are saying that speed laws physically stop someone from breaking them.... we say you are stupid.  We say that those laws only define what is not allowed and how you will be punished.

That is why we want actual laws that work, that put gun offenders in jail for 30 years.  Your laws mean that law abiding gun owners have to pay more, fill out more paperwork, and jump through more hoops.  Criminals do not follow those laws which is why their gun crime rate is going up, as their criminals become more numerous and more violent.

If you actually want to effect gun crime, you need to lock up the actual criminals who use guns to commit the crimes.....democrats in this country keep letting violent gun offenders back out of jail, they give them bail where they get out in a matter of days and commit murder, and the democrats fight to reduce prison sentences for gun crimes....

You are wrong, you don't understand the issue....but thanks for being dumb.


----------



## Claudette (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm not surprised he got it illegally.

There is a huge world wide black market out there for guns. If you have the money, you can get the gun.

Gun laws neither solve a problem or protect against it.


----------

